# Possible buy - Handsome Arab. Please critique!



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

In that last picture, his neck looks really goofy, lol. I'm sure it's the angle. He is really cute though. =]


----------



## whitetrashwarmblood (Aug 24, 2008)

Registered? $400?

I think he's worth a look. :lol:


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

I'd say go look at him. He looks like he could be a sweetheart for the right person. =)


----------



## ivorygold1195 (May 27, 2009)

i like hes a cutie!


----------



## ShannonSevenfold (Oct 11, 2008)

Adding more pictures I just got. These may help critique conformation a bit. *Not me on the horse.*


----------



## lovemyponies (Jul 26, 2008)

def worth a look, suspect the issues may be a little deeper than they let on, otherwise why are they getting rid of him? but could be the rider just doesn't have the patience to deal with it. However remember he is older so doubtful he will change too dramatically, so if you can deal with buddy sourness, jigging, etc then go for it


----------



## cowgirl4jesus94 (Jun 14, 2008)

Worth a look! He's a pretty boy! =] Let us know how it goes.


----------



## Joshie (Aug 26, 2008)

He's a pretty boy but I'd ask your trainer to go see him with you. I wonder if he's got some pretty significant behavior issues.


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

The ad said they would let him go on a trial basis, so you can always do that. Just set up a contract. =] I think he is REALLY cute. Being barn sour could be a pretty easy fix, and he's an Arab, it's very typical of him to "jig."


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

He certainly looks well fed! His legs look straight from what I can see, but his neck is a little thick. My concern is that he gives the appearance of being a handful - at least very spirited.

The price is certainly very reasonable.


----------



## RegalCharm (Jul 24, 2008)

If you have never owned an arabian before,
use google and read all you can about the breed.


----------



## ShannonSevenfold (Oct 11, 2008)

Oh, I know all about Arabians. I've never met or ridden one who wasn't high-strung or spirited. haha

iridehorses - Yes, he's definately a well-fed horse. =) But the owner says that he very rarely gets grain, and that he does very well on pasture and hay.

She said that one of the reasons that she is asking so little for him is that they just don't click and that she is more worried about finding him the right person than getting a lot of money or pushing him out the door.


----------



## lb_cake (Aug 26, 2008)

I think he is definatley worth a look! IMO I really like a horse with some spirit that's not a dead-head. Maybe he is just not what she is looking for. The trial period would be AWESOME! Looks like a responsive, bright-eyed, intelligent horse.


----------



## azarni (Aug 17, 2008)

ShannonSevenfold said:


> Oh, I know all about Arabians. I've never met or ridden one who wasn't high-strung or spirited. haha


I've ridden lots of calm, purebred Arabs! My lesson horse is an Arab and he's a complete sweetheart. They aren't all high-strung, you know. I'm a beginner rider - not to mention a NERVOUS beginner - and I'd pretty much trust him with my life.


----------



## ShannonSevenfold (Oct 11, 2008)

azarni said:


> I've ridden lots of calm, purebred Arabs! My lesson horse is an Arab and he's a complete sweetheart. They aren't all high-strung, you know. I'm a beginner rider - not to mention a NERVOUS beginner - and I'd pretty much trust him with my life.


Wow. haha I'd be interested to meet a quiet Arab.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

The ad doesn't work anymore but he is a very cute horse. For 400, it can't hurt anything to go look. You may fall completely in love.


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

When the ad stops working it means that the horse is sold, is no longer available, or the ad expired. I wonder how the OP made out with him.


----------



## ShannonSevenfold (Oct 11, 2008)

Hm, sorry about the broken link. I do know that he is still for sale as I have been emailing back and forth with the owner quite a bit. I will be going out to see him, and I'll be sure to post on how it goes. =)


----------



## huntseatgirl (Mar 16, 2009)

Off-topic, but I also know an extremely quiet, patient, sensible Arab. He's the horse I learned to canter and jump on! They are definitely out there


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

ShannonSevenfold said:


> Wow. haha I'd be interested to meet a quiet Arab.


I've ridden Arabs and Arab crosses on both ends of the spectrum...I think some of it may be the bloodlines and how the horse has been ridden. If you ride them like they are just high strung fools, then they start to act that way...I don't think it necessarily has to 'be' that way, just because a horse is an Arab; yes, they have alot of energy, but they can learn how to focus that energy, like any other horse. 

My mom's old Arab, is a really good horse all the way around; he is super calm and attentive to riders who aren't all that confident, or are young and inexperienced, but when someone like myself gets on him, who wants to go for a spirited ride, he knows it. If I get on wanting a calm quiet ride, that's what I get, as well.


----------



## ShannonSevenfold (Oct 11, 2008)

mom2pride said:


> I've ridden Arabs and Arab crosses on both ends of the spectrum...I think some of it may be the bloodlines and how the horse has been ridden. If you ride them like they are just high strung fools, then they start to act that way...I don't think it necessarily has to 'be' that way, just because a horse is an Arab; yes, they have alot of energy, but they can learn how to focus that energy, like any other horse.
> 
> My mom's old Arab, is a really good horse all the way around; he is super calm and attentive to riders who aren't all that confident, or are young and inexperienced, but when someone like myself gets on him, who wants to go for a spirited ride, he knows it. If I get on wanting a calm quiet ride, that's what I get, as well.


Very true.


----------



## ShannonSevenfold (Oct 11, 2008)

Bump.

Update for those who are semi-following this: The owner contacted me tonight with some heartbreaking news. She lost her 11 year old horse to horrible colic Thursday night. So bad surgery would not have saved him. She has now decided to keep Sonny. Anyone else feel like crying for her? I know I do. =(


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

oh gosh that is just horrible. :-(


----------

